# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Neopravdana opomena

## Beti3

Smatram da sam posve neopravdano opomenuta. I želim se požaliti zbog toga. Gdje se to može?

Ovo je opomena http://forum.roda.hr/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=819381

A ovo tema http://forum.roda.hr/threads/85284-S...-u-jednom-danu

----------


## Lili75

Ne mogu otvorit prvi link a temu mogu.moram priznat da mi nije jasno kako su takvi tvoji postovi zasluzili opomenu.
bilo je puno zescih postova pa nitko nije opomenut.

----------


## casa

Ni ja ne razumijem zašto opomena...

----------


## Beti3

Ovo piše u opomeni:

"Razlog:
-------
Neprimjereni nivo komunikacije

Molim te da se suzdržiš davanja savjeta o dojenju koji su pogrešni i opasni po dojenje i zdravlje djeteta.
Zna se da isključivo dojenje podrazumijeva nedavanje vode i da RODA podržava isključivo dojenje takvo (bez dodataka) i molim te da poštuješ stav Rode na Rodinom forumu.
Opomena služi kako bi Vas podsjetili da se pridržavate pravila foruma koja ste trebali pročitati pri registraciji i pri prvom posjetu foruma."

Smatram da nisam prekršila pravila foruma.

----------


## casa

Ja mislim da bi opomena bar mogla biti pismena. Ono ili smo na ti ili smo na Vi. 
A što se tiče dojenja, podržavat isključivo dojenje ne znači biti pametniji od pedijatra. I taj stav je po meni opasan.

----------


## silkica

Ako sam dobro shvatila ,opomenuta si zato što si savjetovala da se bebi od 5 i po(po meni skoro 6 :Smile: ) mjeseci,da vode između podoja (3 podoja ukupno,mama,zabrinuta jer je malo....),ali da se prije konsultuje sa pedijatrom? :Undecided:  ova faca na opomenu.

----------


## Bodulica

pročitala sam bila odmah slučajno taj tvoj post i odmah sam pomislila da neće biti dobro dočekan od savjetnica za dojenje, ali stvarno nisam mislila da ćeš dobiti opomenu za to. :/  meni su jasni stavovi udruge po tom pitanju i nemam problema s njima, ali ipak smatram da je opomena pretjerana. moglo se to i bolje iskomunicirati. inače, po tom kriteriju je i više od 50 % savjeta na forumu za sankcije. pogotovo na podforumu zdravlje.

----------


## cvijeta73

A ne znam. Vise ne idem na te cica teme  :Grin:  kao bodulica  :Grin:  ali ko da mi se cini da si vec pisala o toj vodi i da su te vec upozoravali da ne dajes te savjete. I ti opet. Zna se da je ovaj forum posebno osjetljiv na dojenje i da ima savjetnice i da podrzavaju iskljucivo dojenje do 6 mjeseci. Ne pet i pol nego 6. I bez vode.A ti uporna s tom vodom. :D

----------


## Bodulica

a povirim ja katkad taj podforum, nemam ni sama pojma zašto.  i eto naletila na taj betin post i sama sebi kažem da će biti belaja čim je tu vodu spomenula.  :Grin:  dobro je rekla moja pok. prababa mom starom kad se s 5 godina skida s cice. ajde ti sinko u konobu pa se vina napij, nemoj vode jer ti ona ni putima nije dobro učinila, a kamoli će čoviku   :Cool: 

ajde da se ne zezam više, nisam betin advokat i ne slažem se ovdje uvijek s njom, ali mislim da je u ovom slučaju rekla da se za tu nesretnu vodu pita pedijatra da li je treba dodavati, no svi znamo da se po tom pitanju ovdje pedijatrima previše ne vjeruje. i sama se djelomično slažem s tim jer su meni pedijatri u oba dva puta shebali dojenje. ipak sam dojma da ovdje opomena nije bila potrebna. 

i mislim da bi na tim temama trebalo onda staviti napomenu da se samo savjeti educiranih savjetnica uzimaju kao relevantni. ovako mladim mamama može nastati zbrka u glavi.

----------


## BusyBee

Beti je dobila opomenu jer drvi po svome i nakon savjetnica i nakon uskoro savjetnica, a već LLL liderica i svakoga tko iza sebe ima bar 2 godine edukacije i krvavog rada na tome da daje ispravne savjete koji neće ugroziti ni dijete ni dojenje.

Ovo nije prvi put da Beti želi biti zadnji poklopac, sa savjetima koji su nerijetko vrlo opasni i naprosto pogrešni. 
Mislim da smo i više nego strpljive i pristojne kontinuirano prema njoj, dok je ona zauzvrat prečesto nepristojna i tvrdoglava prema nama koje savjetujemo na dojećim podforumima.

Dakle, nakon jako puno tema na kojima su savjetnice morale trošiti nepotrebno puno energije i vremena kako bi kontinuirano i opetovano ispravljale pogrešne i po dojenje (a nekad i po dijete) opasne savjete koje Beti daje non-stop i ne šljivi nikakve usmene opomene i molbe da se zaustavi, dobila je službenu opomenu. Nije uopće stvar u žestini već o količini vremena i broju prilika u kojima Beti svojim stavom i načinom omalovažava rad savjetnica.

Tko razumije, odlično, tko ne razumije, žao mi je.

----------


## BusyBee

Beti, možeš se požaliti administratoricama foruma.

----------


## BusyBee

Također, drage sve, dijete čiju mamu je Kaae pokušala savjetovati, NEMA 5, 5 i pol mjeseci.
Dijete ima 3.5 mjeseca.

----------


## miffy34

[QUOTE=BusyBe

----------


## miffy34

Izvinjavam se,greška

----------


## puntica

zaključavam
Ovo nije mjesto za preispitivanje moderatorskih odluka niti za raspravljanje o njima.
Beti3, slobodno se obrati administratoricama ukoliko imaš još nekih nedoumica oko upozorenja koje si dobila.

----------

